# Help me choose one of these Ibanez basses.



## Mastodon (Apr 29, 2009)

I've narrowed my choices down to
Ibanez BTB776PB 6-String Bass Guitar and more 6+ String Electric Bass at GuitarCenter.com.







and Ibanez BTB575MFM 5-String Bass Guitar and more 5 String Electric Bass at GuitarCenter.com.







This will be my first bass, I'd love to play 6 string bass and have written a little bit for it, but I'm not sure if it would be a great idea to start off on one.

The materials are identical on both basses except the 6 string has a poplar top and the 5 string has a maple top.

I definitely prefer the look of the 6, I'm not sure how I would feel about that "tangerine" color in person. The maple fretboard is definitely a plus to me though.

Can anyone comment on how significant the tonal differences would be due to the poplar and maple?

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 29, 2009)

go with the first one. I love the finish

I personally started off on a 6 string as well, though I played guitar for 4 years before I started bass.


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 29, 2009)

if your hand fits it well, go for the 6 stringer, it's a higher end model, and more strings = more notes


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 29, 2009)

Given both basses have the same active circuit the differences in tone will both be marginal and easy to compensate for. Personally I'd go for the 6-string, it's not significantly more expensive and it is a higher end model. Though you might want to look into snagging a used BTB1306 from last year, I've seen them go on eBay for a little over a grand and they're absolutely incredible basses. I was very sad to see them discontinued this year.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 29, 2009)

i used to have a BTB500, 4 string version. Amazing bass. That was when BTBs were all Japanese thought. Im sure they're still great basses. Personally, I'd go for the 5 stringer, but thats just me.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 30, 2009)

One thing I will warn you about is the massive scale length of the BTB series. I have a BTB405QM and I sometimes find it difficult to play because of the extra inch of scale.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 30, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> One thing I will warn you about is the massive scale length of the BTB series. I have a BTB405QM and I sometimes find it difficult to play because of the extra inch of scale.



I found it to be more of the large string spacing combined with the extra thin neck which made some playing a bit trickier, yet still very doable, and comfortable. Another thing that can make it seem "harder" to play would be the tighter string tension. When you think about it that extra inch, which is just an estimate being as when intonated some strings will be at less than 35", only accounts for about less than 1/16th of an inch at the largest (first) fret, and is practically undetectable past the fifth fret. 

To be honest I've found much of the "35" is too long" thing is all in the players head. It's literally too small of a distance across all the frets to cause a discernible difference in playing and fretting notes. Strung with the proper strings it'll play exactly the same as a 34" scale bass.


----------



## Demonofthefall (Apr 30, 2009)

I would go with the BTB 6 string. I own a BTB456QM, Same as the one you show but transparent black finish, made in Korea. I would recommend the 6, Because If you get the 5 string, you will be wishing you could try experiment with the high C
Ibanez necks are very thin and comfortable to play. The EQ knobs give you a great variety of sounds, best bass I've ever played


----------



## SargeantVomit (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd buy the 5er.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

depends. i think they're both sweet. which number of strings do you need?


----------



## damigu (Apr 30, 2009)

i'd go for the 5 stringer.

where bass is concerned, i've never felt a desire for more range than what i can get out of 5 strings.


----------



## AeonSolus (Apr 30, 2009)

i'd buy the 6 string, and would string it, F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 30, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I found it to be more of the large string spacing combined with the extra thin neck which made some playing a bit trickier, yet still very doable, and comfortable. Another thing that can make it seem "harder" to play would be the tighter string tension. When you think about it that extra inch, which is just an estimate being as when intonated some strings will be at less than 35", only accounts for about less than 1/16th of an inch at the largest (first) fret, and is practically undetectable past the fifth fret.
> 
> To be honest I've found much of the "35" is too long" thing is all in the players head. It's literally too small of a distance across all the frets to cause a discernible difference in playing and fretting notes. Strung with the proper strings it'll play exactly the same as a 34" scale bass.



No, it's a matter of preference. I find it difficult to play 35" scale necks because the distance between the frets is bigger. I don't have particularly large hands either...


----------



## damigu (Apr 30, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> No, it's a matter of preference. I find it difficult to play 35" scale necks because the distance between the frets is bigger. I don't have particularly large hands either...



i don't mind 35" scale too much even though a 1-4 stretch begins to get a bit uncomfortable.
but i find that practicing on my 35" scale 5 string has vastly improved my ability to play my 34" scale 4 string.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

i find the 34" scale a little uncomfy really. but i've just started playing bass so i'm guessing any bass would be a tad uncomfy. is the tension much better on the 35"? my low b is kind of floppy on the SR305 i have. also, what is the standard gauges for a bass?


----------



## SargeantVomit (Apr 30, 2009)

35" is pretty much required to have a decent B string. Get a set of DR hi beams or something similar if you aren't sure what strings you'll like.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

word. what's the standard gauge, though? i was thinking maybe i could up the gauge and get slightly better tension but i don't know what the standard is. i use 10s on my guitars because i hate the tension with 9s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 30, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> No, it's a matter of preference. I find it difficult to play 35" scale necks because the distance between the frets is bigger. I don't have particularly large hands either...



I agreed that the feel of the neck, along with gauge of string and spacing at the bridge and nut attribute to the preference. Though I really don't believe that extra one inch causes any difference, other than string tension.

Here's the data:

34"
0-1 1.908"
1-2 1.801"
2-3 1.700"
3-4 1.605"
4-5 1.515"
Total: 8.529"

35"
0-1 1.964"
1-2 1.854"
2-3 1.750"
3-4 1.652"
4-5 1.559"
Total: 8.780"

Difference:
0-1 .056"
1-2 .053"
2-3 .050"
3-4 .047"
4-5 .044"
Total: 0.251"

The "0" represents the nut, and the numbers are the frets and the difference between the frets, for instance the distance from the nut to the center of the first fret on a 34" scale bass is 1.908 inches. The bottom set of numbers represents the difference between the two. I chose the first five frets because they show the greatest difference. 

Now if you look at the total on the comparison number set 0.251" may seem like a large difference, but when you factor in that proper playing technique is to fret the note right behind the fret, the actual difference is far smaller. 

I'm not saying you're wrong, or saying anything about you're playing, I just don't believe the singular inch in scale matters, especially when playing. I think there are many other factors, some related to scale, such as string gauge that do matter.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> depends. i think they're both sweet. which number of strings do you need?



Six if I want to record some of the things I've written that incorporate all 6 strings (though I've written maybe 2 things like this)

I have pretty big hands, but the scale length is probably going to bother me no matter what since I'm used to playing on guitars.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

Mastodon said:


> Six if I want to record some of the things I've written that incorporate all 6 strings (though I've written maybe 2 things like this)
> 
> I have pretty big hands, but the scale length is probably going to bother me no matter what since I'm used to playing on guitars.



then it's a no brainer. get the 6. that orange is sweet.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 1, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I agreed that the feel of the neck, along with gauge of string and spacing at the bridge and nut attribute to the preference. Though I really don't believe that extra one inch causes any difference, other than string tension.
> 
> Here's the data:
> 
> ...



 Dude, I find it easier to play 34" scale basses than I do 35" scale. End of story. I know other people who have the same preference so I'm not alone. Some people don't like 24.75" or 27" scale guitars for the same reason: it doesn't feel right to them.


----------

